# FAQ About The Monthly Contests?



## Iziezi (Nov 5, 2010)

So how do the monthly contests work? How do we vote for other peoples pictures? Is there a deadline for entering?


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm confused too.


----------

